# Radiator Defective?



## GTO4ART (Jan 7, 2005)

Has anyone encountered any problems with their radiator leaking due to heat/stress cracks on the plastic tanks? It seems to me that the tanks are just way to thin. If I squeeze the upper radiator hose you could see the tank expand from the pressure. I have a 2004 and it has 40,000 miles, has never been exposed to excessive heat or overheating...any advice, suggestions, knowledge of recalls, or is this all normal for an 04 GTO to need a replacement radiator in just over 4 years? 
Thanks


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Interesting.

I'm having to top off my coolant once a month.

The temp gauges have hit the last white line and dropped down, only to repeat a few times.

I have a '05 so I can't see if there is a pressurized coolant tank.

Car has 68k miles and since it's still under GMPP extended warranty I'll have the dealer look at it in the next week or so........


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Its a common GM thing. Its not the plastic cracking. Its the crimp seals at the plastic. Take it to a radiator to a shop and they can reseal it for like $80 bucks


----------



## GTO4ART (Jan 7, 2005)

*It's the tank, not the clamps...*

On the driver side of the radiator, you could see the cracks running the lenght of the radiator from top to bottom. The cracks/leak are on the tank between the seal and mount for the fans. It is very strange to actually see this kind of problem, especially to see the tank expand when you squeeze the upper hose. Fortunately the pressure in the cooling system hasn't gotten high enough to rip the tank straight off, but it appears possible...like a balloon getting ready to burst 

Any other ideas?


----------



## GTO4ART (Jan 7, 2005)

it's also not the crimps between the tank and radiator. I'll try to post pics tomorrow.


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

I am also a 04 gto owner and mine cracked hard core last spring. (driver side) I just got a new one for 100.00. Also it is the most simple thing to replace. Took me 1 hr exactly.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Epoxy?


----------



## GTO4ART (Jan 7, 2005)

*oh well.....*

I guess I will just have to bite the bullet and buy a new radiator, I guess I was just hopeing I'd find a recall notice and have it replaced for free :lol:

I know I could find a new radiator from anywhere from $89 to $250, could anyone recommend a radiator manufacturer to go with or to stay away from?


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

U mine as well get one of those all metal radiators...


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

batmans said:


> U mine as well get one of those all metal radiators...


:agree If you can get one that is a direct replacement. I would just go ahead and get a new radiator. Mine has been fine(knock on wood) in the high temps that we get north of you.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Part Number
1-38GT05



















90 days warranty.

They use 18 fins per inch.

$606


Griffen Radiators is a 2 year warranty with 35% more cooling capacity.

$495

Year: 2004
Make: PONTIAC 
Model: GTO 
Edition: 
Part: 6-204CD-FXX 
Core Size: 26.50 x 17.62 x 2.22 

They guy said that the radiator fits 05-06 as well.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I seached and didn't find too many options for GTO radiators. Alot of the aftermarket companies say they are for the GTO, but they don't list it for manual or auto trans. So who knows is they really work. eBay has some listed and I just emailed the seller for more info on it. I'll post again when I find out. I think he was listing them for under $200 shipped with lifetime warrenties. Powerseller and all too so its legit.


----------



## GTO4ART (Jan 7, 2005)

*Sweet Radiator....*

Wow, thanks for the info on the Ron Davis radiator...I need to look into getting one of those! Has anyone purchasde one in the past and does it work well?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

jpalamar said:


> I seached and didn't find too many options for GTO radiators. Alot of the aftermarket companies say they are for the GTO, but they don't list it for manual or auto trans. So who knows is they really work. eBay has some listed and I just emailed the seller for more info on it. I'll post again when I find out. I think he was listing them for under $200 shipped with lifetime warrenties. Powerseller and all too so its legit.


Guy emailed me back. Said it fits.

2004 PONTIAC GTO 5.7 V8 w/ LIFETIME WARRANTY RADIATOR:eBay Motors (item 320358882908 end time Aug-08-09 11:29:00 PDT)


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

GTO4ART said:


> Wow, thanks for the info on the Ron Davis radiator...I need to look into getting one of those! Has anyone purchasde one in the past and does it work well?


I never heard of them.

But I have had friends use the Griffen radiators, which are all alloy construction and have been VERY happy with them.

It's also cheaper with a longer warranty.......


----------



## GTO4ART (Jan 7, 2005)

*I Found the Answer!!!*

Well boys and Girls, I have finally found the radiator we have all been looking for! 

After a good three weeks of internet searching, calling of manufacturers, contacting performance radiator shops, ordering other radiators...only to return them the next day, and at my wits end just about to give up and buy what ever fits...KOYO popped up on my screen. 

I contacted KOYO (Irvine, CA) to ask about the dimensions and specs. The representative was very helpful and told me that their product was an OEM direct replacement. My three biggest concerns were that the radiator be the same core width as the original, that the tanks not have the oil cooling line connections, and that the cost not be the ridiculous amount the dealer was charging for an OEM. 

The KOYO representative assured me that the KOYO brand exceeded anything other manufacturers were putting out there and that the SILLA brand was junk...nowhere near OEM.

The oil cooling line connections are built into the tanks and the radiator is not available without them, but I could live with them now, as they are capped very nicely from KOYO. 

As for the cost, the cost was very reasonable for the product received. A grand total of $250.73 and at my doorstep in a hour after ordering. KOYO directed me to a distributor in my area called radiator express...however I believe they go by 1-800-RADIATOR too. 

Like I said, I bought a couple of other radiators prior to finding this KOYO brand, and was quite disappointed with every sigle radiator. The first one was some knock-off on Ebay for $150.00...it looked as cheap as it cost. The next was from Silla for $221.00...and it was just like the cheap ass Ebay one. 

All I could say is that the KOYO brand was a perect fit...hope this helps anyone else looking for a good replacement!:cheers


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I've ran Koyo on my RX7 FD.

The dual flow model.

Pretty happy with it...


----------

